# Duck Fork res



## caddisguy (Sep 10, 2007)

This last Friday I fished Duck Fork reservoir 28 miles west of Ferron. I saw the chance to sneak away from the horseshoe tournament at the family reunion and this was the first time I had ventured past Ferron reservoir up to Duck Fork. Stories of big tiger trout and cutts in this water made it sound exciting. I wasn't disappointed hooking up with a 19 inch tiger kicking my pontoon about 100 yards into the lake. Using a #3 sinking fly line and a black wooly bugger I netted two more fish in about an hour. Two more were hooked but broke my 6x fluorocarbon tipit. Never having caught a tiger trout before this was a treat.










Wind and rain came up and I wasn't ready for either so I traveled down a steep muddy road just in time for smores. I hope to get back there again this fall. There are some big fish in there.










This is the view from the dam


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Sweet! Nice catch. That area is great and I've got a long "to-do" list for it. Nice pics.


----------



## copper (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice, you were wise to take a pontoon. I don't think you will be able to catch much on that water without something to float on.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Beauty... thats a great looking area.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Those are some _fine_ pictures caddisguy , the man from American Fark !!! :wink:


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

LOAH said:


> Sweet! Nice catch. That area is great and I've got a long "to-do" list for it. Nice pics.


I second that!


----------

